# ballistic test on pig carcass?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? We all want to know how lethal a slingshot would be against larger game or people post shtf,I think a head/throat shot within 100 could potentially kill someone.a pig is a good analog for this.hope I did not offend anyone with this, but I am sure most here would like to know. I've thought about carrying a small ss for self defense. Of course an arrowlead changes everything, but steel and lead shot or even rebar


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

100 feet sorry my phone sucks


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Arrow head not lead


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Threads on the topic of self defense exist here on the forums, & generally spark a lively debate with regards to their efficacy as weapons of self-defense. I like your idea of using a pig carcass for data beyond hypothetical (with the added bonus of beers & a cookout afterwards). My PERSONAL opinion, allow me to repeat PERSONAL opinion is that, if faced with an opponent who could either out gun or out fight me, &i had no other weapon than a slingshot, I would PERSONALLY attempt egress rather than hold up counting on bands. There are many who feel slingshots are more than adequate to trust with one's life...I do not. Not that I'd ever EVER want to be at the recieving end of some of these killers, but at the same time, if I'm charged enough to attack you for whatever reason in the first place, I'm probably accepting of the fact that I'm going to catch some licks to accomplish my means; a slingshot would not deter me, especially if I saw it coming. It would, in my case, incite the fury of the gods. Slingbows are another story, as they're akin to bows, & people here (along with their 16 year old daughters) have taken down large game with them. I fall within that category, so a SLINGBOW would be a cause for concern. However, there is a reload time, & to what point I'd be detered would again be dependent on the reason for my advance in the first place. If you can, & the royalty allows the subjects in your state to do so, get a concealed carry permit & a suitable hand gun. I prefer .45 acp w/ a laser...there's near universal apprehension when looking down & seeing a little red dot lighting up your vitals...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I would really like my flip to remain a child's toy, not be turned into a lethal weapon with published ballistic tests on pig carcass' or turned into a machete shooting anti zombie weapon.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Toy? Oh boy, here we go...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay let me rephrase, a homemade child's toy, not uber tactical improvised, silent, sentry deanimation weapon.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well you keep your toys, & let us keep our weapons. No need to discourage that with which you disagree. The gentleman has a good idea that would reap some nice information...no one's making you partake (though I'm sure you'd be welcomed at the ensuing roast)...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

it's been done, serves no purpose but to put slingshots in a bad light...you want to see then do a search on youtube they have been shot into ballistic gel, hams, chickens etc.

I'm with August on this one, I'ld rather they be under estimated and left alone, rather than over hyped and develop a bad name. They can be used for hunting it's well know and has been for decades what more do you need to know.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

TT,
"No need to discourage that with which you disagree"

Your opinion not mine. I have no desire for that information and do not believe it would be worthwhile information. The last thing we need, as slingshot enthusiasts, is to be seen as trying to produce homemade lethal weapons to shoot people with. Slingshots are already illegal in a lot of places let's not give anyone ammo to lobby to make them illegal in other places.

Designing and testing a slingshot or slingshot ammo for self defense is a horrible idea.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...nerf guns & dodge ball is in a bad light, & slingshots are banned in in places nationwide. No one here is advocating going on a rampage & sending the footage to NBC. Do you guys get all twisted with the pigeon headshot threads? If it matters,the recammendation was to use a carcass, not a live pig. There are uninformed masses who view ANY type of projectile in a negative light. Instead of minding their own business, they opine, get outraged at logical rebuttals, coalesce with other uninformed vigilantes, & demand bans. Instead of just leaving others to their own beliefs, they feel they MUST bestow theirs on all. You don't like something, change the channel.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here we go again.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...if you read my post, I too, think slingshots for self-defense is a horrible idea. I think I said egress was a much better option. But this is all moot because he was envisioning a post apocalyptic "shtf" scenario...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Here we go again.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

So it's ok for you to have your beliefs and we should just keep our mouths shut, but we don't deserve the same rights...hate to tell you this but it goes both ways.

and no pigeon shots don't bother me because that's the appropriate use for the weapon...small game.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Pigeons taste good!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I dont recall anyone attacking harmless plinking with "toy" slings, as your disagreement with this thread would suggest; if you have an example, I'm sure I had nothing to do with it, as I don't impede unless directly impeded on (& hurt feelings/counter opinions don't qualify). Mutilated pigeons is the proper use of these weapons? I don't disagree, but I'm sure there's plenty of folks ranging from birdwatchers,to environmentalists, to old ladys with breadcrumbs at the park that would disagree...& work to ban your "propped use" in protest.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Pigeons taste good!


Shear deliciousness...as does pork roast


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...we can share the pigeon, we can share the WI-INE!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Instead of minding their own business, they opine, get outraged at logical rebuttals, coalesce with other uninformed vigilantes, & demand bans. Instead of just leaving others to their own beliefs, they feel they MUST bestow theirs on all. You don't like something, change the channel.


You are absolutely right, so I'm going to mind my own buisness and change the channel...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Simple really, which image promotes the sport?

This









Or this









Talk about whine, do you do this everytime someone disagrees with your opinion? Or just when it comes to assault slingshots?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and by the way I am not opposed to shooting pigs, I shoot my fair share every year. Just not to show off how deadly my slingshot is.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

..as per the first image, it depends...was it in protest of a tyrannical dictatorship, or riots post soccer match? The second pic, hmmm, I dunno, no eye protection, lord only knows what he's shooting at, & what kind of irresponsible parent would allow such a young child access to such a potentially dangerous weapon? It's all in context, & people can wrap anything around their argument if they're bull-headed enough. I whine only after being whined to (eesh, so much for an olive branch. Must've missed the reference). If you shot a live pig to show of how deadly your slingshot is, forshame...I guess my biggest flaw here is lacking compassion for a corpse.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'm very sensitive, & offend very easily, but HEY!! I'm going to go to that adult comedy club uptown & hang out. I'm sure they'll understand what horrible people they are when I point out the errors of their ways for them!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Horrible idea,I beg to differ, many I guess are unaware that our second amendment is under attack, also I can carry open if I choose but the other day I was almost attacked in a drive through, just pulling out a gun brandishing it could land you in jail where as shooting someone in the ribcage with a sling shot would be a non lethal deterrent, that is the reason for this thread, i've seen the videos on you tube and none are good analogs.with this knowledge w would all have better info if we ever are in this situation. Imagine no guns, then there are only so many projectile options as versatileand compact as the slingshot.


----------



## nmcoyote (Mar 14, 2013)

Ballistic tests, whether with gelatin or animal tissue are really intended to examine the terminal behavior of a particular projectile. They are not specific to a the device that imparted the energy in the first place. There are already lots of sources for the terminal ballistics of lead ball at a given weight, velocity, energy, etc.

Slingshot projectiles tend to be relatively slow and heavy, and therefore impart most energy by blunt trauma. Blunt trauma is not easily measured by visual inspection of animal tissue. The better measure of effectiveness for a slingshot is the projectile energy.

That being said the energy is typically low making the slingshot a poor choice for disabling large animals/humans.


----------



## nmcoyote (Mar 14, 2013)

BTW, I have to agree that videos of such tests on You Tube can only be harmful to our sport.

If anyone is dying of curiosity it would be better to take the energy calculations from a chronograph and compare to the terminal ballistics tables available (Most bullet makers publish.)


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Really???

First off, you shoot someone in the ribs with a slingshot that is assaulting you and you better be ready for what comes next, physically and legally.

Try this, put your slingshot where ever and how ever you would carry it as a weapon, have a friend attack you with a pool noodle and try to draw, load and fire your slingshot at him, simulated of course. When you get it sussed out how you can do that without getting pummeled post that info or better yet video.

I would be interested in seeing that, shooting a pig? Not so much.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, I'd have to agree with Mr. West on that one (though I'd still like to see what comes of the workshop)...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Note: The following is my personal opinion, which has no influence on my actions as a moderator. If I allowed my personal opinion to dictate my actions as moderator, this Topic would be long gone.

There are many places on the web where you can explore the lethality of slingshots. We do not need one here, and we certainly don't need politicians discovering "assault slingshots". As nmcoyote stated above, you can compare published ballistics tables with results our members are getting in the Power Rangers Forum. The highest energy level achieved so far is 80 lb/ft and most of us are only able to generate 35 lb/ft or less. That is less than the energy of a .22 Short, and I'm hopeful that no one would hunt wild pigs with a .22 short. If you are so foolish as to do so, please do it from a tree stand. In my opinion, there is more than enough information available about the power of slingshots to rule out using them for hunting anything larger than rabbits, and as August West suggested above, a slingshot would be useless in a violent physical assault.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Henry said it much more eloquently than me, thank you.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I get all that, but there seems to be a misperception as to the target...a living pig was never the question. Did I miss something? It seems, aside from use as personal protection, which everyone seems to agree is a BAD idea, the main source of disgust generated from this thread pertains to the use of a living pig as the experiment. Talk of hunting pigeon & other small game has been mentioned, but the main thesis was evaluating damage to a carcass...right? Also, thank you for not allowing your personal views to instruct your authority as a moderator; I wish such composure was shared with the courts..


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

The guy was walking up from about 50 feet,I could of ran home and got my slingshot by then.plenty of time to do what ever.you think pulling out a slingsh,ot wont get you in less trouble than a gun you better read up on laws.if you think it won't hurt getting shot in the chest by a slingshot and rebar, you're wrong, the idea is to scare or deter, nothing more.I have a 12 gauge for serious threats.I'm also 6'4 250 and a trained martial artist so not really worried about a fight but the faster it ends the better your chance of avoiding jail


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh lord I am done with this.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes a dead pig man do people get off topic,btw now I really plan on doing this myself and posting it some time this summer, you don't like it, don't watch it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I get all that, but there seems to be a misperception as to the target...a living pig was never the question. Did I miss something? It seems, aside from use as personal protection, which everyone seems to agree is a BAD idea, the main source of disgust generated from this thread pertains to the use of a living pig as the experiment. Talk of hunting pigeon & other small game has been mentioned, but the main thesis was evaluating damage to a carcass...right? Also, thank you for not allowing your personal views to instruct your authority as a moderator; I wish such composure was shared with the courts..


I have not read the thread word for word, but in my quick read, I didn't see anyone objecting on the basis of using a live pig. If so, they didn't read and understand the OP or the Topic title. Live pigs don't have carcasses, they have bodies. 

I too wish the courts could be objective.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

At slingshot velocities and ammo weights, you are going to get the most energy with very heavy ammo. That means it will not penetrate much if at all. So I really doubt that shooting a pig carcass will tell you very much. Try shooting into a ham with the hide on. I do not believe your will get through the hide. I doubt you would even penetrate the clothing of an assailant. A dead animal carcass will not show you the bruising or soft tissue damage that might result from shooting a live body. Unless you get a direct hit in the head, a slingshot with normal ammo (as opposed to arrow-like projectiles) is just going to seriously annoy an attacker.

For self defense, I would never rely on a slingshot. A slung shot would be a much better choice.

And please, guys. An open debate of issues is fine. But do keep it civil and respectful.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

What Charles said. :yeahthat:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this whole thread is like that moment when you

realize your about to . . .










. . . but you still do .


----------



## Greek sfedona (Sep 23, 2016)

I just saw the topic and I have to say for the members that go angry or criticism that kind of tests that is really interesting as results or research to ammunition and all that stuff now as self defense weapon unfortunately I have to agree that is way slower than a gun,knife,baton BUT I thing IF someone could do it all fast draw,load,aim would be perfect sd tool always with the right bands and lead ammo then and only then would be good and only at body spots that not covered by clothing like neck or head that I think is very difficult to aim right with a lot of stress and adrenaline....

So I dont criticism that test or this though but I don't preferred neither I personally like a knife or gun for self defense or a nice hit to the temple area...thats all

Cheers Chris.


----------

